# Logan Qcgb - Extra Feeds - With Some Gear Changes?????????



## CluelessNewB (Feb 3, 2016)

I seem to remember seeing a table of extra feeds that were available using the quick change gear box but changing some of the gearing that feeds it.   I remember seeing a table someplace online and I thought I saved a copy of it but I can't find it anywhere.  Anyone know where this can be found.


----------



## Chuck K (Feb 6, 2016)

You could probably find that info on the logan lathe users group on yahoo.  Lots of files posted there.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Feb 7, 2016)

Here is a link to what I was looking for:  
http://www.lathe.com/gear_ratios/qc-conversion.htm


----------

